# Coopers Ipa Kit And Steeping Specialty Grains



## eteo (2/8/08)

Hi,

I have done a few Coopers IPA kits and I have liked the taste. I want to try my hand at steeping and would like to know what specialty grains I could use to improve the flavour of this IPA. I also intend to use Safale 04 yeast instead of the kit yeast. Also, 1kg of dried malt extract instead of the Coopers Brewenhancer 2 as they recommend. Any suggestion? Thanks


----------



## pcmfisher (3/8/08)

I usually steep about 150-200g crystal malt with my kit brews. Seems to add body and makes them a little darker.

If you use 1kg ldme you may need to balance with some extra bittering hops as it ends up too sweet and heavy.

I prefer 500 ldme and 500-750 dextrose along with my steeped grain.

You could also try reculturing some yeast from pale ale bottles for a better yeast.


----------



## stm (4/8/08)

eteo was actually asking about the IPA kit, not CPA, so the numbers are a bit different, but in any case, the advice to boil some hops when you're boiling the strained liquid from the steeped crystal grains (15-20mins) to maintain bitterness appropriate to style (when you're adding all malt rather than BE2) still applies. Suitable commonly available hop for this style might be goldings.


----------



## eteo (4/8/08)

Thank you everyone. Sorry I didn't check in for a few days but I've been away. Anyway, I have hopped before and only steeped once before. So to summarise:

Steep 200g crushed light crystal steeped for 20 min in 2-3 litres of water at (around) 66 degrees
Throw grains away
Top up to 5L of water and boil
Add 1 kg malt 
Add Golding hops 12g 15minutes
Pour into fermentor
Add kit
Top up to 23L
Check temperature
Add yeast 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## eteo (5/8/08)

Thank you. I will add 500mg of LDM instead of 1 kg and add 500gm of dextrose instead.


----------



## eteo (5/8/08)

OIC, sorry, I misead your post. I will add 500mg in the hop kettle and the other 500mg in the fermentor. Thanks


----------



## Mantis (5/8/08)

eteo said:


> OIC, sorry, I misead your post. I will add 500mg in the hop kettle and the other 500mg in the fermentor. Thanks




Drinking one now that I put down with 1kg of LDME and 500g dex and 10g saaz for 10 mins. It is still very bitter with these ingredients. Crystal clear and very clean but bitter.


----------



## Muggus (5/8/08)

From memory...the Coopers IPA kit is quite bitter on its own done to 22/23L. 
Additional crystal malt grain and malt really helps take the edge off the bitterness. I don't think it would require anymore specific 'bittering' hop additions...ie, over 30 minutes boil...though some flavouring and aroma hops are always welcome.


----------



## Mantis (5/8/08)

Muggus said:


> From memory...the Coopers IPA kit is quite bitter on its own done to 22/23L.
> Additional crystal malt grain and malt really helps take the edge off the bitterness. I don't think it would require anymore specific 'bittering' hop additions...ie, over 30 minutes boil...though some flavouring and aroma hops are always welcome.



Yeah, I reckon this would be really good if i left out the dex and replaced it with more DME.


----------



## Mantis (5/8/08)

Reading Homebrewing for Dummies appendix on tasting leads me to say that the above bitterness is more sourness as it hits on the back sides of the tongue. The taste is actually growing on me.
5 20oz glasses and its tasting good, hmm, go figure :chug:


----------



## Bribie G (6/8/08)

At the end of June I bought a heap of Coopers plain ol' lager on special for about $9.00 each and have been using them as a base for several brews (did a toucan with 2 of them!). I note from the Coopers site that they have the lowest IBU for their range so are good as 'base goo' for playing around with. 

I did two identical brews: can of Coopers, 500 LDME 750 Dex and a 'cluster' hops teabag boiled in water for about 5 mins but actually tipped into the fermenter.

I'm drinking one right now and it's very clean, crisp and well balanced compared to a plain kit brew. Next time I'll probably steep some carapils and use a Saflager yeast.


----------



## nqtrancer (14/8/08)

I think ill run a similar batch to eteo since the missus picked up a pale ale without consulting me (not that i have a problem with this lol).

My local brew shop has everything but the crystal.

Coopers PA can
1kg liquid malt
Saaz flavouring/aroma
Unsure of yeast atm.

What do you guys recommend i use to bump this upto 5 - 6% ?

Just gotta get my fridgemate and i can get going.


----------



## nqtrancer (25/8/08)

eteo : Did you end up getting this bottled?

Im going to put mine down this week, hopefully tonight if my fridgemate is sitting in the PO Box this arvo.


----------



## buttersd70 (25/8/08)

nqtrancer said:


> I think ill run a similar batch to eteo since the missus picked up a pale ale without consulting me (not that i have a problem with this lol).
> 
> My local brew shop has everything but the crystal.
> 
> ...



Personally, I wouldn't (what is this strange obsession aussies have with high alcohol beer :blink: ). But if you want to up the alc, increase malt and hop it more.


----------



## Fourstar (25/8/08)

sounds like the kit i did recently for a IPA keg party, however i was mixing a blonde and a CPA kit. to this i steeped 400g of crystal (light) and 50g of choc. added some horizon and amarillo hops at flameout. turn out a nice golden/copper and a residual swetness much like a JS IPA. The touch of choc added a nice nuttiness aswell.

went down well at the party.


----------



## nqtrancer (25/8/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't (what is this strange obsession aussies have with high alcohol beer :blink: ). But if you want to up the alc, increase malt and hop it more.



Yeah, since im now going to bottle in tallies im not keen on higher %. When i went to the LHBS they only had 1.5kg of liquid pale unhopped malt, do you think i will need more bittering with this anyway?


----------



## buttersd70 (25/8/08)

nqtrancer said:


> Yeah, since im now going to bottle in tallies im not keen on higher %. When i went to the LHBS they only had 1.5kg of liquid pale unhopped malt, do you think i will need more bittering with this anyway?



well, bitterness is a matter of taste. If this is the IPA (india pale ale) tin, it will probably have enough bitterness on its own to carry the extra malt through. If its the PA (pale ale) tin, it will definately need more hops.


----------



## nqtrancer (1/9/08)

buttersd70 said:


> well, bitterness is a matter of taste. If this is the IPA (india pale ale) tin, it will probably have enough bitterness on its own to carry the extra malt through. If its the PA (pale ale) tin, it will definately need more hops.



Yeah i got confused in the thread after your post with all the % numbers, you were talking PA and the OP was talking IPA .. the IPA has double the IBU 700~ compared to the CPA/APA.

I put it one down last night using the APA can, only went with around 600g of LME and 500g Dex 10mins saaz and dry hop. OG come out to where i calculated so should be looking at around 5% when done.

Whats the go with storing left over liquid malt? I just put the lid back on top and crazily wrapped it with Glad wrap and put it in the kitchen fridge .. Is this something that can be done? or to risky to use again ?


----------



## staggalee (1/9/08)

To store liquid malt once opened, I pour a thin layer of vodka over the top of it, seal it well and keep in a cool dry spot-not the fridge. Kept for months like that with no probs.
Just make sure it`s airtite.

stagga.


----------

